# Reference books and Periodicals



## Overread (Aug 22, 2013)

So considering that most of us are strong readers and some writers too it struck me that with all the talk of science and nature and other varied topics from how to blow up a planet down to how makes cross bows that we must all have various books and websites that we reference information from. 

From just general interest through to research for books it can sometimes be a challenge to find good reference material that has both accuracy and depth to the writing; as opposed to the ever popular coffee book style publications which are often impressive for their photos, but not their writing.


So if others are game for it how about we produce a Chrons archive of reference material. A simple collection that can be ordered into a post and presented which will display all the various references and sources both in print and in the digital world for all kinds of subjects. 

If you're up for it say so and if we get a good few of us willing and able to take part we can start listing out our reference materials.


----------



## StormFeather (Aug 22, 2013)

Love that idea - wish I had more to contribute than animal encyclopedia's and fact books about marine life!  I've seen various references to resources in the past, but it'd be great to have it all in one place.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Aug 22, 2013)

I would be up for it as well! I don't do any writing of my own, so I don't really reference books in that way. If I'm interested in the topic, I will read some non-fiction for my own interest and educational benefit. If that is something that would be OK to add to the list, than I'm game.  I would love to get recommendations from others as well.


----------



## ed9428 (Aug 24, 2013)

For some great theoretical physics reference books must check out 'The Illustrated A Brief History Of Time' and 'The Universe In A Nutshell'. Both by Stephen Hawking.

Not only great reference material but great inspiration for some good sci fi.
And very interesting reads. If that's your thing I guess.


----------



## jastius (Aug 24, 2013)

and so the encyclopaedia chrontanica is born...


----------



## Overread (Aug 24, 2013)

jastius said:


> and so the encyclopaedia chrontanica is born...



Eeeeeexcellent! 

Now we just need to catch a passing mod, whilst we can list a load of resources here in the thread when it starts with a big post I'm sure there will be more to add over time and thus a mod who can edit in the changes


----------



## Mirannan (Aug 24, 2013)

No idea how I found this in the first place, but a very good physics e-textbook (IMHO) coming at the subject from a different direction is Motion Mountain.

Be warned: it's 1400+ pages totalling around 250 MB. However, one good thing about it is that it's still being regularly updated.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 14, 2013)

Reasonably serious yet accessible popular biology:
On the Origin of Species Charles Darwin
The Voyage of the Beagle Charles Darwin
The Selfish Gene Richard Dawkins
The Blind Watchmaker Richard Dawkins
The Naked Ape Desmond Morris
The Human Zoo Desmond Morris


----------



## Mirannan (Oct 14, 2013)

Yup. The two Darwin books are in the public domain, too. Also useful: Stanford Philosophy Encyclopedia, Wikipedia (as long as the subject is not controversial).


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 17, 2013)

*Bad Science* Ben Goldacre







A really good book about misconceptions and untruths in science.


----------



## J Riff (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't trust science books any further than it takes to get the terminology right for the particular scene, then they are forgotten again.  Usually. But, books about writing, ah, those are useful because each takes a different approach, and one may learn things from each of them.
Unfortunately, many of them are old school, college or university volumes that one may find in thrift stores or out on the sidewalk or at library clearout sales.
Mastering Effective English
Techniques of fiction writing
Know More Writing
Ach, there's lots more. Always fun to pick one up and try the exercises they usually contain. 
If I wanted to write about, say, electron microscopes, I'd youTube it and have a look at the latest stuff.


----------



## farntfar (Nov 18, 2013)

Not exactly a text book, but a couple of little books to help in understanding relativity, quantum physics and atomic structure etc.

George Gamow was an early pioneer of quantum mechanics and also an early supporter of the big bang theory. He defected from Russia to the USA in the 30s and worked with many of the great early quantum physicists, but wrote some very clear and readable books for those who had no knowledge of these things.
Look for the Mr. Thompkins books in particular. 
I've  found a PDF available at  ww_w.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/*tompkins*.*pdf*_‎
https://www.google.co.uk/#


----------

